# Luciledodd is going to live!



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

That may seem obvious; but I assure you that it was not so a few days agao. There is so much to tell--probablyey a book in there if I were able. I am so weak, still cannot see well, hurt really big time, etc. But I want all the messsages you can send. I can get someone to read to me. Maybe by next week I will be able to post. Your prayer saaved my life--literally.

Lucile


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How exciting to hear from you personally Lucille!! I am so happy to see you online, if even for a short time. So glad you are getting well!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So good to hear from you! Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

GREAT TO HAVE YOU BACK, LUCILE! :whoo:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so happy you are strong and out of the hospital!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

YAY LUCILE!!!! We are SO glad you are home and on the mend! I bet little Rosie is too. Continue to get better... FAST!!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh Lucile! Thank God you have returned to us! I'm all teared up now! Welcome home! I'm sorry you had such a tough time with this! Thank God the worst is over! I hope everyday from here on out is measurably better for you! Can't wait to hear your latest story! Hugs and kisses!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lucile,

So glad to know that you are home and doing as well as you are.

Keep strong and feel better every day!
Sending more prayers,


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, This post is sooo you! I am glad you have someone to read for you. The surgery you had is such a big deal. It does take awhile to claim your life back, I can see by your post your on the road. It will get better. Hugs


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

We are all so relieved to see your post! Yea!

:whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::bounce::bounce::hug::hug::tea::tea:

I'm so glad you felt well enough to post. Now REST and HEAL until you *really* feel well enough to be posting!

Hugs,


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Great to hear from you!! Give yourself time to feel better. We aren't going anywhere!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy to see you here Lucille. There is great power in prayer and we were all pulling for you.

May you continue to heal a little every day. We've missed your posts and can't wait until you're back to posting strength


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucile. I'm so excited to see you on here and home at last. You have had a highway of prayers sent out on your behalf by all your friends here. I know it's been a struggle, but you're on the road to recovery.

Sending hugs, prayers and healing your way.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Very happy to hear from you as well - sending you healing wishes.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, I can't tell you how good it was to log on this morning and see your post!! You have been missed, woman - your wit, your spunk, your stories, and everything you bring to the forum! So glad you are feeling well enough to get a message to us. Keep up your fighting spirit, but please don't over-do it! Now that we know you are home and on the mend, we can be patient...well, sort of anyway!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lucille, So glad to see your post today! What news came through was enough to tell us that you were having a very precarious time.

Yeah!! We are glad that you are home, and resting as much as possible. Is your daughter able to stay with you to _keep_ you resting?

Sending a hug!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: *Wonderful news! *:clap2::whoo:

I am absolutely THRILLED to read your post girl! You had us all worried--but you are doing well and on your way to dancing in the streets! Know that we love you and have thought about you daily. :hug: Prayers will continue to be sent from Iowa. :kiss:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

*Sooo glad to hear from you. Know I'm still praying for your fast and complete recovery. Becky*


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome back dear. We missed you.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

So happy for you Lucille. Keep up the good work!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

glad things are better and you are still here ! ! !
Henry wags his tail and gives you kisses !


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

YIPPE! :whoo: :whoo: I am so happy you are well and can't wait to here the whole story!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

*It is so good to have you back with us!!! Sending you more healing vibes for a complete recovery. Can't wait to hear the whole story. :hug:*


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy tears here to see your post. I am so glad you are home and I'm sure Rosie is giving you lots of kisses. Please just rest and don't skip any of those pain meds!! It will take time but I will be praying for you to feel stronger each day. I hope you can read and catch up on forum news -- and I can wait for you to feel better so you can give us your details. Take care of yourself, please!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

glad you are doing better, Lucile! keep on keepin' on - mend up good now!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great News! Welcome Home, Lucille~~~ and You should be getting a little care package in the snail--mail any day now for you and Rosie....:kiss:

Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear Lucile,
I am so glad you were able to post a note to us. I hope by next week you will be up to another one. Maddie and Zoey give you a bunch of licks and we are praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

SO GLAD TO SEE YOU DOING WELL LUCILE. KEEP ROSIE COMPANY IN THAT BED AS LONG AS YOU CAN POSSIBLY STAND IT!! ISN'T IT NICE TO BE SO LOVED BY SO MANY WONDERFUL PEOPLE. YOU HAVE SO MANY FRIENDS HERE FOR SURE! LOVE AND PRAYERS.:ear: WAITING TO HEAR FROM YOU SOON


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

GET WELL SOON! Glad you are doing better!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

You will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. It is sooooo good to see you back!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

LUCILLE, SO GLAD YOU ARE DOING SO MUCH BETTER. REMEMBER, SLOW & STEADY WINS THE RACE, SO JUST TAKE IT EASY AND YOU'LL BE BACK TO YOUR SELF IN NO TIME. HEALING PRAYERS FOR YOUR CONTINUED RECOVERY!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*Stopping by for my daily visit, as I did when you were in the hospital. I hope you feel all the love and prayers coming your way. My hope is that every day brings you a little closer to recovery. Sending hugs.*


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Just stopping in, Lucile, to let you know I'm thinking of you and you are in my nightly prayer. I do hope you are resting. It's a slow process but I know you will be getting stronger each day. I'm so glad the waiting and surgery is over for you.!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Just hoping you are doing well today Lucile! Hugs to Rosie and you!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucile, I hope each day gets better and better!


----------

